# Dexter Season Four



## jaredowty (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone here watch Dexter on Showtime? The fourth season just premiered Sunday and holy SHIT, does it look epic.  John Lithgow only had two scenes with minimal dialogue but I already know he's going to be one of the best additions to the show yet.

For those who don't know: the show is about a guy named Dexter Morgan who by day is a blood spatter analyst for the Miami Metro Police Homicide Division who helps catch killers, and by night is secretly a serial killer who only kills bad people. He was adopted at a young age by Harry Morgan, a homicide detective who recognized early on that Dexter was a sociopath and had an unstoppable urge to kill (an urge which was conceived from a traumatic event in his childhood, revealed throughout the first season). Harry eventually decided to teach Dexter a code to only kill other murderers, ie only people who take innocent lives. Harry's code not only taught Dexter how to spot killers, but how to cover his tracks and keep his secret hidden away from the world around him, the ones closest to him (including his foster sister - Harry's biological daughter, who is also a cop on homicide), and perhaps most importantly, his own police department.

The moral ambiguity behind the concept of the show alone is interesting enough, it's also one of the most well-written and addictive shows on television. I can't recommend starting anywhere else but the first season for obvious reasons but they're all fantastic. I won't give away any other plot points because I really want everyone to see it for themselves.


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dexter is one of the best shows of the last few years - I can't wait to see how Season 4 goes. Didn't really care for the Skinner dude from season 3, but John Lithgow as Trinity looks awesome. I hope he is as good of an adversary for Dexter as Sgt. Doakes was - the tension between those two was fantastic.

Dexter =


----------



## ykcirj (Sep 30, 2009)

I love this show. It's the only show i really follow on tv. I thought this season was gonna be a let down since the whole "dexter getting married" thing. But the premiere was awesome and had a big cliffhanger ending like usual. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## TruthDose (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn, I thought this was for Dexter's Laboratory...


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 1, 2009)

TruthDose said:


> Damn, I thought this was for Dexter's Laboratory...



Everyone seems to assume that at first...obviously this show is 100x better but I loved Dexter's Lab as a kid. 

And Maxident I agree, season three was a little dull compared to the others but season four looks like it'll more than make up for it.


----------



## aphelion (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, can't wait...although i have to wait a little longer than you guys to check it out, being in South Africa...definately the only show I have really been able to get into in the last few years...the only show I would actually buy the series of afterwards...season three was not as good as the first two, but it was still awesome!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 5, 2009)

I <3 Dexter, sadly I stopped getting showtime when the 3rd season started, so I am way behind


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 5, 2009)

I've seen season 1 and 2 on DVD recently. Awesome show.. I still need to watch season 3. I wish Duke was still in the series


----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 6, 2009)

I got a netflix subscription specifically to watch seasons 1&2 online and to watch season 3 on the DVDs since they aren't available to stream yet. I don't have showtime, so I'm stuck waiting for season four to be released before I can watch it. 

It's going to be a long season of trying to avoid finding out what's happening. It seems like everybody I know is talking about it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 6, 2009)

i´ve watched everything of the show so far, from season 1 to the latest episode. awesome show! John Lithgow is brilliant in this, and it´s such a different type of role compared to what i´m used to see him do. somehow it works really well, and he´s got that creepy dominating vibe around him. i can´t imagine anyone else playing the character.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder what this season will be like now that both Morgans are actually married in real life?


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 21, 2009)

So are you guys watching this shit? I was  at the end of last Sunday's episode... I'm really gonna miss.... that person.

I was also glad to see Dex get back in touch with the Dark Passenger  . He needed the holiday. 

Damn, I want to discuss the events of this season here with fellow fans but I don't want to spit out things that people may not have seen yet.  

Love this show!


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 21, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> So are you guys watching this shit? I was  at the end of last Sunday's episode... I'm really gonna miss.... that person.



Crap, I'm about to watch this one, now I'm itching to know who it is!

Fantastic show!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw the very first episode of the fourth season, honestly I was really disappointed. The second season was kind of meh and starting to get too Nip/Tuck-y (where there are like 3 over the top story threads per show). 

Obviously, I'll watch the rest of the season, but I was not riveted at all by the first episode.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 21, 2009)

John Lithgow is brilliant in it.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone should make a Dexter Season 4 Spoiler thread so we can discuss what is/might happen and people that don't want the spoilers or haven't seen it, can avoid the thread easily!

This show kicks ass!


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rita is goddamn annoying. She needs her lips stitched shut.


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 22, 2009)

mlp187 said:


> Rita is goddamn annoying. She needs her lips stitched shut.



you know who else is actually starting to annoy me? harry. sometimes you just want to grab him and shake him and say.."shut the fuck up dude!"

that might be what they're going for though. I think I get annoyed because dexter always looks so annoyed.


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 23, 2009)

mlp187 said:


> Rita is goddamn annoying. She needs her lips stitched shut.





samurai7drew said:


> you know who else is actually starting to annoy me? harry. sometimes you just want to grab him and shake him and say.."shut the fuck up dude!"



I couldn't agree more! Kill Rita off! It's a shame the bump on his head didn't make him stop seeing Harry!


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 23, 2009)

Amen brothers! I didn't even consider how much Harry annoyed the shit out of me!


----------



## forelander (Oct 23, 2009)

There are spoiler tags if you guys wanna talk about stuff without ruining anything for others. It's just


Spoiler



spoiler text [/ spoiler] without the space.



Spoiler



See? Fuck Rita, btw. Was seriously hoping the conclusion of the last episode would be "I have to kill them all," not, "I can't live without them."


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 23, 2009)

+rep to forelander for that bit of information. 



Spoiler



I can't believe they killed Lundy! Some might've found him annoying but he was probably my favourite character, after Dexter. I think they could have done a lot with him in future storylines - I had visions of Dexter & Lundy teaming up to hunt down all Lundy's "ones that got away." 

I really enjoyed the scene where Lundy & Trinity met face-to-face, and Lundy immediately knew something was up. At the end of the episode, I looked back at that scene and said "well at least Lundy went out on the top of his game." He saw Trinity, and he _knew_. Then the look of recognition on his face when "the shooter" approached him & Deb.... it had to be Trinity.

The scene where Trinity basically forced that guy to beat him up, I was pondering that and I think maybe Trinity was trying to get himself killed - the third murder in his sequence is a man being bludgeoned to death. When the guy laid the boots to him and then walked away, Trinity twice said "it's all your fault." Meaning, IMO, that "you didn't kill me, now it all starts over again, it's all your fault." Just my take on it.

Now we'll have to go through more of Deb's emotional distress & problems with Anton (who is one character I am tired of seeing).

As far as Rita and the family, I've been wishing Dexter would just kill them all too  but we know he won't do that. It was good to see them address the possibility of it in episode four though. Rita has certainly turned into a nagging, domineering housewife - I don't dislike her though. I think before the end of the season, we will see the secret of Rita's first husband come to the surface... Who knows, maybe she killed him.... 



Aaahhhh, it feels good to get that all out!


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 23, 2009)

Spoiler



I hadn't even considred the possibility of Trinity trying to get himself killed. That's brilliant. 
I want dexter to kill Rita w/ his rooster. I would.


----------



## lobee (Oct 23, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the scene where Lundy & Trinity met face-to-face, and Lundy immediately knew something was up. At the end of the episode, I looked back at that scene and said "well at least Lundy went out on the top of his game." He saw Trinity, and he _knew_. Then the look of recognition on his face when "the shooter" approached him & Deb.... it had to be Trinity.





Spoiler



I think Trinity forced the meeting with Lundy for some reason. I mean, if he knew Lundy was on to him, surely he'd avoid him completely instead of walking right by him. I don't know, maybe I should re-watch the episode. 

Also, the obvious shooter would be Trinity, yes, but I think they're going to throw a twist in and the shooter will be a jealous Anton. Just a guess.





maxident213 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The scene where Trinity basically forced that guy to beat him up, I was pondering that and I think maybe Trinity was trying to get himself killed - the third murder in his sequence is a man being bludgeoned to death. When the guy laid the boots to him and then walked away, Trinity twice said "it's all your fault." Meaning, IMO, that "you didn't kill me, now it all starts over again, it's all your fault." Just my take on it.





Spoiler



His victims will all relate to his past, so they'll probably go into why he chooses who he does. Maybe he had an alcoholic father who beat him, so he eventually killed him. Now to repeat the cycle he has to find an alcoholic father of two who beats him. Getting intentionally beaten by the man outside of the bar was his way of finding his next victim.


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 24, 2009)

Aaah, spoilers can't be undone on my phone. Will have to look at the pc later


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 24, 2009)

lobee you raise some excellent points. I hadn't even considered the possibility that


Spoiler



Anton might be the shooter.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 27, 2009)

So.... was I the only one humming "Hammer Smashed Face" last night?


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, Episodes Four and Five just blew me away. This is the best it's been since the Season Two finale IMO, and it's actually very strange to see things getting this intense so early in the season. I can't even begin to wonder how crazy things will later on.



maxident213 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The scene where Trinity basically forced that guy to beat him up, I was pondering that and I think maybe Trinity was trying to get himself killed - the third murder in his sequence is a man being bludgeoned to death. When the guy laid the boots to him and then walked away, Trinity twice said "it's all your fault." Meaning, IMO, that "you didn't kill me, now it all starts over again, it's all your fault." Just my take on it.





Spoiler



I think he's punishing himself. First the shower scene where he turns it up really hot, then he goes and gets himself beat up - he's definitely a religious man so it could be viewed as atonement.





Spoiler



There's no doubt in my mind that the first victim represents his sister, the second victim represents his mother, and the third victim represents his father (hence the "you're next" line at the table, he poured water for himself and liquor for his father). The second and third victims always have two kids, families of four (notice Trinity also has two kids himself). I believe the shower, alley, and hardware scenes were all re-creations of his past, probably around the time either his family was killed or he killed his family (I'm guessing the latter). In both the alley and hardware scenes he said things that were totally out of place to the people he was around ("It's you're fault", "Guess I better finish what I started" and "What would you do?").





lobee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the obvious shooter would be Trinity, yes, but I think they're going to throw a twist in and the shooter will be a jealous Anton. Just a guess.





Spoiler



I seriously doubt it. A) Anton is a stoner musician with no criminal record, why would he all the sudden be a killer? B) It'd be completely out of character for him to put on gloves and find a way to blame it on the vacation murderers.





Spoiler



I really think it's Trinity who shot Lundy and Deb - the only evidence I could find against this theory is that the shooter didn't take the tape recorder from Lundy's pocket. The tape recorder contained the description of Lundy's encounter with Trinity along with a physical description of Trinity himself, so why would Trinity only take the wallets? Unless Trinity wanted the police to listen to Lundy's tape for some reason. Trinity's survival is more important than his ritual and he had the perfect motive to kill Lundy. Lundy was on to him, and Trinity lives in Miami - not good for Trinity.



I think Rita is quite annoying as well and I kind of want Dexter to just ditch the family altogether, although that would be terrible for the kids.

Why does everyone hate Harry? I think the dialogue (which, for anyone who doesn't know, is a visual representation of Dexter communicating with Harry's code in his mind - the influence that Harry left in him. It's not a ghost) between Harry and Dexter is brilliant, and it even works well in action scenes as we saw at the end of episode five.
Can't wait till next Sunday!


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the scenes with Harry, and I agree with your interpretation of them. They're representative of what's going on in Dexter's mind - the code so deeply ingrained in him, how best to apply it at the present moment, and how to know when to break from it. Have to admit though, I liked the old scenes from Dexter's childhood better, I wish they still did those. 



Spoiler



The atonement thing makes a lot of sense, as do your thoughts on Trinity's origin.  I'm pretty much stuck on who shot Lundy & Deb, I don't know what to think any more. It seems like it _should_ be Trinity, but as soon as Lobee suggested Anton, that immediately seemed quite possible. I didn't really buy it when Anton went to see Deb in the hospital. He let himself get dumped a little too easily. I dunno. Gotta ponder that one a bit more. 

Deb sure lost her shit there in the parking lot with Dex - as much as I'd rather watch hammer beatings than emotional distress, I can't help but feel for her. She's been through hell in the last four years and it just gets worse and worse for her. She made me nervous with that bottle of painkillers.  Keep your chin up girl.  (Can you imagine if Deb found out the truth about Dexter at this point in time? Her head would explode.)

Rita..... Rita. Let the fuckin' guy have his apartment. He's paying your bills now, isn't he? 



Six long days to wait....


----------



## forelander (Oct 27, 2009)

Spoiler



Fuck Rita. Fuck the kids. Fuck all plot lines in this show involving relationships. That means fuck you Laguerta and fuck you Bastista and fuck you Quin and fuck you reporter. The show should be dexter, disconnected, murdering people. Rita is seriously so goddamn irritating, I can only hope this is all leading to a divorce or trinity murdering her or something. Or finding out and killing herself. Something that doesn't involve her being a bitch every episode.

All that said, I am really enjoying the trinity plot line. Needs more of that and less of everything else.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 27, 2009)

Spoiler



Well I correctly guessed that it was Trinity that killed Lundy when my girl and I watched it last week. What surprised me though, is that he spared Deb. If it was intentional, why shoot her at all? I mean the way they were standing he could have taken Lundy out with no problems and then tased/stunned Deb or used any other method at his disposal to just walk over to him and take the wallet. Seems a little funny though that he grabs his wallet (or both of theirs, not sure if that was clarified) but yet he left behind a big ol' pocket recorder... the same one that he SAW Lundy using the day he bumped into him.

That to met suggests he's not as bright as the writers would have us believe. Also that makes sense because Lundy caught up to him before he realized it. That is, was putting together pieces of the puzzle correctly, he just lacked a physical description. I think him bumping into Lundy for no reason what so ever was just to taunt him, and, to a certain extent, test him... see if Lundy would tip his hand as it were and spill what he knew. Trinity knew why he was there immediately... and so did Lundy after bumping into him. To me Trinity is arrogant, he's obviously tortured and I agree with the poster that said he does the masochistic stuff as a way of "cleansing" himself or repenting for what he's done.

I'm sure the writers will drag this shit out the rest of the season with the climax being a show down between the two of them. I'm sure Rita and other drama will keep coming up that keeps Dex from making a nice swift kill of Trinity. I doubt Rita will get involved in the sense that Trin will find out about her and/or do something to her. To me it seems like he's methodical and very exacting in what he's doing, I liken him to John Doe in Se7en, doing "God's work" but with a slightly more evil twist. It seems like he only went after Lundy because he knew when he saw him and bumped into him that Lundy was there for him (granted he didn't know what he looked like). So to me, he only deviates from the plan when something really hits the fan. I don't think Dex is going to be quite as obvious hunting him down, especially considering he knows where he lives, knows he has a family, knows what he looks like, etc. So he won't put himself in the same situation Lundy did.

I agree though, Rita - to me - at the beginning was just whatever... now, she's a full blown pain in the ass. Might as well call her Hemmorhoids... she's so. Fucking. Annoying. But I'm sure they'll smooth things over in an episode or two, because think about it, what's the end game with her and him? My money is on them working it out and being the happy couple. Dex isn't going to whack her for all the tea in China and she's too damned stupid to actively run across anything that would truly put Dex's other life in jeopardy.


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 28, 2009)

orb451 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the writers will drag this shit out the rest of the season with the climax being a show down between the two of them.





Spoiler



of course they will. that has been the format since season 1. there's not many interesting "dexter" things going on without trinity right now.

also, it's very hard not to think that trinity _wants_ to be found/seen/known about in some way. connect these dots for example....trinity saw someone who he thought was looking for him (lundy) _with a recorder_...he bumps into him and stops to talk and let lundy get a _real_ good look at his face. trinity knows this dude is going to rattle off a description of what he looks like after bumping into him. THEN he kills lundy...and leaves the recorder after taking other shit out of his pockets. he did this knowing very well that there could be a description of him on the tape.

here's what i think is going to go down. trinity wants people to find out about him (i'm not really sure why yet) so, he left the tape with his description for people to find. although, dexter ends up getting it and switching the tape in the recorder (as seen in episode 5). this will create some unexpected twist in the plot and/or trinity's plans when the police listen to the other tape instead.

if that's not somewhat close..well...trinity really is much more of an idiot that i thought he was.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2009)

Spoiler



trinity obviously does want to be stopped. he's always exhibiting some kind of self-hatred, and we see him weeping and punishing himself in all sorts of ways (taking a scolding shower, egging on strong guys behind bars so he'll get beaten up). he feels he doesn't have any control over his urge to kill, and he can't stop himself. yet he wants it to stop, and forces himself to leave clues all over the place. he always has a look of deep sorrow and despair on his face when he's by himself, planning the kill, etc. and holy shit was i surprised by the end of the last episode. i can't wait to see how things go from there.


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone still watching? Some major unanswered questions here...only four more episodes left but I honestly have NO idea how it's going to turn out.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm still watching, and have given up trying to guess what happens next. This season has moved slowly,


Spoiler



but I'm hoping we get to see Lithgow deliver a great psychopath-in-meltdown performance pretty soon. He seems to be fraying at the ends a little, now that he's confessed his past to "Kyle".


----------



## zeal0us (Nov 21, 2009)

@maxident213: block the spoiler, smart guy


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 21, 2009)

Spoiler blocked.  Sorry dude.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 21, 2009)

Spoiler



I just really want to find out who shot Lundy and Deb. Since we learned that whoever shot them was shorter than Trinity, it's hard to think about who it might be that shot them. Definitely not Trinity though, because if he knew who Lundy was, he probably knew who Deb was as well, and if he did any research to find out about him, he would probably find out about Dexter. My guess would be Trinity's son, Jonah. The writers have been trying to establish a connection between Dexter and Trinity, Trinity has been giving him pointers kind of like Harry, who Dexter learned the code from... Maybe Jonah has learned a similar code from his father? It's kind of out there, but I don't think it's too far fetched.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 21, 2009)

remember when people used to get killed in this show?


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 22, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just really want to find out who shot Lundy and Deb. Since we learned that whoever shot them was shorter than Trinity, it's hard to think about who it might be that shot them. Definitely not Trinity though, because if he knew who Lundy was, he probably knew who Deb was as well, and if he did any research to find out about him, he would probably find out about Dexter. My guess would be Trinity's son, Jonah. The writers have been trying to establish a connection between Dexter and Trinity, Trinity has been giving him pointers kind of like Harry, who Dexter learned the code from... Maybe Jonah has learned a similar code from his father? It's kind of out there, but I don't think it's too far fetched.





Spoiler



Jonah's my guess too. He's in the ROTC, must know how to use a gun. Also he's clearly abused and controlled by his father





mnemonic said:


> remember when people used to get killed in this show?



Pretty sure they still do.


Spoiler



Three trinity victims, three Dexter victims, Lundy, Johnny Rose, VM victims. Dexter hasn't killed as many people this season as he usually does, but that's because he's very distracted by Trinity, and his family. I certainly don't think Dexter's lost his need as some people have been saying, I think the Dark Passenger is just as present as ever, it just NEEDS to kill Trinity first.



EDIT: Tonight's episode was by far the best yet of the season - as in HOLY FUCK!



Spoiler



Christine is Trinity's daughter?? I don't think anyone saw that coming.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 23, 2009)

HOLY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 23, 2009)

This season just gets better and better.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 23, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> HOLY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!



this pretty much sums up the last episode. everything that happened in it was like "WTF... OMG?!"

i can't wait to see how it builds up and concludes!


----------



## samurai7drew (Nov 24, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm hoping we get to see Lithgow deliver a great psychopath-in-meltdown performance pretty soon.



last episode fucking delivered.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 24, 2009)

i thought this season wasn't really going anywhere until this last episode, but damn did it redeem itself.



Spoiler



though i was kinda hoping that dexter would kill trinity right there in the kitchen


----------



## samurai7drew (Dec 1, 2009)

the last 2 episodes are going to be so intense. tension has certainly peaked.



Spoiler



Trinity is now officially _Quad_nity!


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 7, 2009)

HOLY SHIT.



Spoiler



Looks like Deb finds out who Laura Moser is, and her relationship to Dexter.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 7, 2009)

Spoiler



DAYYYUUUUMMM! seeing him walk right into the police station was insane, he´s just so menacing! now that he knows who dexter really is, he can seriously fuck things up. awesome! i can´t wait to see the last one, this is going to be intense!


----------



## samurai7drew (Dec 8, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DAYYYUUUUMMM! seeing him walk right into the police station was insane, he´s just so menacing!





Spoiler



that was definitely the highlight. trinity walking around the police station all super calm with expressions that fluctuated between stone cold to perverted amusement was the creepiest thing i've ever fucking seen.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy crap, that last episode sure set it up for a fucking brilliant finale.


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 10, 2009)

samurai7drew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that was definitely the highlight. trinity walking around the police station all super calm with expressions that fluctuated between stone cold to perverted amusement was the creepiest thing i've ever fucking seen.





Spoiler



Such a great scene! Loved it when he was looking at all his trinity kill pictures; creepy, epic and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Metaldave (Dec 10, 2009)

Episode 11 was some of the best TV I've seen in a very long time!


----------



## minusthemonkey (Dec 12, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great scene! Loved it when he was looking at all his trinity kill pictures; creepy, epic and hilarious at the same time.



This season's been amazing.



Spoiler



I think I pooped a little when Trinity walked up to Dexter, lifted up his ID badge up casually and delivered the episode's title "Hello, Dexter Morgan."



Can't wait for Sunday's episode.


----------



## Tybanez (Dec 12, 2009)

John Lithgow did a amazing job as Trinity and I am sure the finale on Sunday will be killer. Pun sorta intended!!


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 14, 2009)

Just watched the finale.

I'm severely disappointed. This was not the "shocking" ending I was expecting,


Spoiler



in fact many fans and myself have been predicting Trinity killing Rita since the beginning.


 VERY generic writing if you ask me.

This is the first time I've been truly let down by this show. I expected so much more.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 14, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Just watched the finale.
> 
> I'm severely disappointed. This was not the "shocking" ending I was expecting,
> 
> ...



You're crazy, I thought it was an incredible episode  I didn't expect the ending until


Spoiler



he had Trinity on his table and mentioned his family and Trinity looked surprised


.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spoiler



I honestly didn't even see it coming. My wife called it though. I was completely shocked and even though I despise Rita, I am saddened. I can't remember the last time a show had me feeling these kind of emotions for fictional characters (Rita, Dexter). It appears some shit will be hitting the fan next season.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 14, 2009)

mlp187 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't even see it coming. My wife called it though. I was completely shocked and even though I despise Rita, I am saddened. I can't remember the last time a show had me feeling these kind of emotions for fictional characters (Rita, Dexter). It appears some shit will be hitting the fan next season.





Spoiler



I agree, I was also saddened.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 14, 2009)

my roommate and I both yelled 'YES' and high-fived when


Spoiler



rita died, she's made dexter so less awesome this season. i'm hoping that next season they pull a nip/tuck and the kids just disappear from the story.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 14, 2009)

This was by far the best season finale that Dexter has ever had!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2009)

Spoiler



I'm curious whether the implication is that Trinity killed Rita (bathtub kill) and Harrison sitting in the blood is a coincidence, or whether she was killed by someone with knowledge of Dexter's past. I guess I'm stuck waiting until next season


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 14, 2009)

very sad ending, didn't see that coming

excited to see next season, still sad though


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 15, 2009)

Guess I'll go into more detail about my beef with the episode and season in general:



Spoiler



Season Four had so much promise for greatness. The finale was hyped by the producers, cast, and network as being "incredible" and "unbelievably shocking". What we got was a rushed, cluttered episode filled with plot holes and almost no payoffs for the season long story arcs. One of the most noticeable for me personally is the lack of explanation for Arthur's odd, contradictory behavior throughout the season. Like for instance when he bumped into Lundy on purpose, why did he do that? Why couldn't he kill the deer? The writers created this incredibly complex yet confusing character, yet never revealed his true psychology. It's either meant to be left a mystery, or it's lazy writing. Either way I feel the Trinity character was left very unresolved, and his death was anticlimactic and generic. Just another "big bad" wrapped in plastic. Woohoo.

The huge season-long buildup of Deb figuring out that Dexter is related to Brian and Laura Moser was addressed, but also felt rushed, with no real confrontation between Deb and Dexter and therefore no tension. Also, Debra's character development and rage over Lundy's death never resulted in any major event. I thought the part where she told off the FBI agents for ignoring Lundy's case was nicely done, though.

I think everybody was annoyed by the Batista & LaGuerta scenes throughout the season. We were worried about this storyline not paying off very well, but as it turns out it didn't pay off AT ALL! They talked about moving in with each other and were congratulated by the FBI for their work on the Trinity case but that's it. Not even an encounter with Matthews. What the hell were they thinking?

Quinn and Dexter had a couple great confrontations but it never got exciting or really went anywhere.

Now for the kicker: Rita's death. I've gotta tip my hat off to the writers for making such a bold move and managing to make the last scenes unpredictable and very disturbing. However, Rita being killed by Trinity is an old theory - as in, it's been around since the beginning of the season. So that was it? That was the shocking ending we've all been anticipating as the best ever? I feel very underwhelmed, which is a first for me with this show. I don't think I'll be returning next year unless they miraculously salvage a coherent story within the first few episodes of Season Five, because they fucked up big time. The actors did a great job though, it's a shame that such a talented cast including Mr. Lithgow didn't get better material.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 15, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Guess I'll go into more detail about my beef with the episode and season in general:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who the hell cared about them? Complete waste of time.


----------



## ykcirj (Jan 3, 2010)

I just watched the final episode. I was definately not disapointed. Very bold move by the writers in some ways. John lithgow was at his best in the final two episodes.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 3, 2010)

jaredowty said:


> Guess I'll go into more detail about my beef with the episode and season in general:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I actually think all of this is a build up to season 5.




Spoiler



I think season 5 is all about dexter beiing accused of killing rita. 

When dexter told Masuka he knew about the whole other guy kissing rita, he seemed surprised that dexter wasn't more annoyed.

Quinn already thinks dexter is a cheat having seen him in night clubs, and I think will be a new dokes

Deb knows about Dexter's past, she pieced together trinity bit by bit, she'll start seeing things in dexter

Dexter knoows trinities MO, what better way to kill someone than to use a known serial killer's MO

Basically, I think he'll be the suspect next season. In any case, i want season 5 to be airing right now!  I love this show!


----------



## ykcirj (Jan 3, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You know, I actually think all of this is a build up to season 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking the same thing! Can't wait for season 5


----------



## explorer666 (Jan 3, 2010)

dexter rules and i cant wait for the next season,last episode was awesome


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 7, 2011)

JUST finishes season 4



Spoiler



some fucker ruined the ending for me while i was on season 3 by saying rita dies. so i already knew she would die.

and a part of me was really happy that dexter killed trinity as that, to me, meant that rita is not killed by trinity.

and i was hoping that instead of trinity killing her, maybe a new killer comes in, or she dies in an accident or something, so long as its not trinity....

although, this does kind of leave it open ended, maybe it wasn't trinity, and someone else that knows of dexters past...



my other question is that dexter is against killing innocent people...yet, didn't dexter kill that trucker so he can be framed for trinity and send cops on a goose chase? i mean, yeah, they said that the trucker killed a hooker but wasn't tried, so they let him go, but dexter normally researches and stuff


Spoiler



(sure, with the exception of that one time...)


....so i dont get it 

and now i cant wait till the fall when season 5 goes on DVD! thats WAY TOO LONG! (my computer is too slow! so cant watch shit on it!)


----------

